# Blu-Ray playback software for Vista 64?



## glenbuck1914

Cyberlink PowerDVD, their should be a free OEM version floating around on the net







Works perfect on Vista x64.


----------



## sc30317

Thats the one that came with my Blu-Ray player, but it doesn't work in 64 bit!  
Any other suggestions?


----------



## rpm666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glenbuck1914*


Cyberlink PowerDVD, their should be a free OEM version floating around on the net







Works perfect on Vista x64.


This is what I use on my media center, which is running Vista Ultimate 64 bit.

It's an LG bluray/HD dvd player. If you are still having issues with your player and no software seems to work - you may need to update the firmware on your dvd drive, I had to.


----------



## sc30317

I did the firmware update, and still no avail. Any other help? 
this is the drive I have:http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/...52921665305102


----------



## glenbuck1914

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sc30317*


I did the firmware update, and still no avail. Any other help? 
this is the drive I have:http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/...52921665305102


A couple of questions for you as I've never had a problem with PDVD & Vista 64..

Is it just Blu-Ray that won't play? Can you play a normal DVD through PowerDVD on the Sony drive?


----------



## sc30317

I haven't tried- I will try in ~2 hours when I get home.


----------



## sc30317

I just tried- a regular DVD will playback in Cyberlink PowerDVD through the BD-Rom Drive


----------



## glenbuck1914

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sc30317*


I just tried- a regular DVD will playback in Cyberlink PowerDVD through the BD-Rom Drive


It could be a HDCP issue, since it's a new Vista install, have you installed SP1? I remember getting a couple of issues (movies would downscale because it couldn't detect the hdcp) before installing SP1. It could cause the Sony drive to not display any BD's for you.

Failing that give AnyDVD a shot (You can download a 21 day trial version here. If it works with AnyDVD I'd be 99% certain it's a hdcp issue.


----------



## sc30317

I have all hdcp-complient components. SP1 is installed. I will try anyDVD on sunday and report back


----------



## sc30317

couldn't get anydvd to work, any other suggestions?


----------



## sc30317

anyone?


----------



## down_grunger

*hey dude,

im glad to hear someone else is having the same problems as me.
ive got the lg ggw-h20l and cannot get playback on vista 64bit.
exactly the same problem too, will play normal dvds the only difference is that it does actually play the blu-rays but really slugishly and the menus never work (theyre basically pink and green pixels all over), i contacted lg many times and theyve finally replied with...*

_Dear Customer, Thanks for your mail. The first thing that i would like to state is that we dont have support for the Windows 64bit version as off now. I think this might be the reason that you experiencing the problems. Therefore i would suggest you to try some programs like the MPLAYERC etc which supports the 64 bit editions of Windows. You may find such players if you can search through the web. Kind regards_

*are they serious?? media player classic?? thats ******ed*

*ive also done alot of research into different codec filters but with no altered results, there has to be something out there that can help us, i refuse to just send the dam thing back*

_let me know if u find anything dude, and ill keep you up to date too.

between us we can crack this thing lol_


----------



## down_grunger

...


----------



## down_grunger

another thing they said is that my monitor might not be hd compliant, ive got a top of the range 23' samsung, so it aint that, i dug out my old xerox 19' to see if that did anything. but suprize suprize...no dice.


----------



## sc30317

anyone else with bright ideas?


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Well, I use Cyberlink PowerDVD on 64 bit Vista. Which version are you using?
8?
I use 7.


----------



## ghost

to get the powerdvd working on 64 bit you need power dvd 7.335 and klite or hd codec. which i use nvidia purevideo. and works perfectly. so do it. i have same h20L


----------



## {core2duo}werd

i also use power DVD on vista 64 bit.


----------



## tylor3600

Quote:



Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd*


i also use power DVD on vista 64 bit.


Me too, I'm getting my Blu ray drive tomorow, but its a lite-on one, if it was an HDCP issue, any dvd would act as a stripper and fix that problem, I would make sure you have your codecs up to date and have the appropriate HD ones too.


----------



## Gen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *down_grunger* 
*hey dude,

im glad to hear someone else is having the same problems as me.
ive got the lg ggw-h20l and cannot get playback on vista 64bit.
exactly the same problem too, will play normal dvds the only difference is that it does actually play the blu-rays but really slugishly and the menus never work (theyre basically pink and green pixels all over), i contacted lg many times and theyve finally replied with...*

_Dear Customer, Thanks for your mail. The first thing that i would like to state is that we dont have support for the Windows 64bit version as off now. I think this might be the reason that you experiencing the problems. Therefore i would suggest you to try some programs like the MPLAYERC etc which supports the 64 bit editions of Windows. You may find such players if you can search through the web. Kind regards_

*are they serious?? media player classic?? thats ******ed*

*ive also done alot of research into different codec filters but with no altered results, there has to be something out there that can help us, i refuse to just send the dam thing back*

_let me know if u find anything dude, and ill keep you up to date too.

between us we can crack this thing lol_


Update firmware... I had that problem with pink/green all over untill i updated the firmware. That only happened with one movie though...

I too Vista Ultimate 64-bit, have been for months with only the issue mentioned above.

Make sure you have lastest updates for PowerDVD 7 too.


----------



## cathode

I'm having playback issues as well, I have a Intel Pentium D 820 (2.8ghz OC to 3.2ghz, dual core), 4GB DDR2-800, BFG 8800 GTX OC, but every high-definition video I try and play stutters and lags so much that the audio quickly gets ahead of the video. I've tried many different players which say they support nVidia PureVideo HD (which my video card supposedly supports), but it seems like nothing is working.


----------



## S-Line

I don't think you CPU can keep up w/ high def video. Your card dosen't support hardware acceleration either. That could be the reason its stuttering.


----------

